# 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

Sorry if something like this thread already exists. I've seen a couple mentions to doing this, but nothing all that detailed. Grab a beer because this post is a bit long...
Basically what I wanted to do was replace the factory sloppy 02A shift box/cable setup, with something more precise and newer feeling. On all of the 02J/02M cars I have driven, the shifters felt much nicer and more solid/precise than my 02A setups. 
My reasons for performing this swap are:
-More precise shift feel
-Much less 'slop' than the factory 02A stuff
-Readily available short shift setups (TT shifter, B&M, Diesel Geek etc).
-Readily available parts (from any 02J car).
First off the parts required....
-Your original 02A transmission is retained so that is a plus
-02J shift box and cables (with cable bracket that mounts to the tranny)
-02J shift tower/shift weight
-02J shift tower receiver portion (this was required on a G60 box, but not on a VR6 box...the part I am talking about is on the bottom of the tranny and sometimes has the VW logo cast into it...it accepts the shift tower shaft on the transmission).
-02J style shift knob, aftermarket knob which attaches via set screws, or some way to thread the 02J shifter shaft to 12x1.5mm. The 02J shifter shaft is not threaded like the Corrado/other VWs. It is also slightly larger than a 12x1.5mm die, so threading it may be quite hard. I gave up and am just going to run an aftermarket shift knob with set screws.
-(2) 8mmx1.25 bolts, 50mm in length
-(30) or so 5/16" washers
- New style reverse light plug/connector
Note: There are 3 styles of shift towers/cables. The very early style uses a shift tower with plastic connection points and a big black plastic housing on top of the shift tower like the 02A VR6 shift tower. It also uses a shift box/cable setup very much like the 02A stuff. I would not recommend using this type of shift tower/cable/box setup. The 2000+ styles use all metal on the shift tower and connection points, and a floating ball design at the shift box (the piece you shift with pivots on a ball). The 2 recommended types are described here...The early style (2000 to 2002 I believe) uses ball/socket style cable connections at the tower. These are at the up/down and side-to-side connection points on the shift tower. If you run this style, you must run the cable ends that match. The late style is 2002+ I believe, and uses a pin and retaining clip. If you run this style shift tower you must use this style cable ends. The cable ends are interchangeable though, so if you have a ball/socket shift tower, and a pin/clip style cable setup, you can just source ball/socket style cable ends. I am using the later pin/clip style.
* Shifter Comparison*
The top box is a stock 02A shifter and the bottom is an 02J. The 02J uses a floating ball design and feels much more precise than the older 02A box.
















Box/Cable assembly comparison. In the pic the 02J box starts a bit to the left when compared to the 02A. Also on the 02J box, I do not have the cable ends attached, but overall cable length is very similar when lined up side by side.








And here is the 02J Shift tower assembly (mounted on the 02A..I'll detail this later, but wanted to show what it looks like so you can compare to your factory 02A.









I'm adding more details/pics/instructions in the next post to keep this somewhat organized....gimme a few mins....
_Modified by radoboy at 10:08 AM 3-30-2009_


_Modified by radoboy at 11:50 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

Ok continuing....
*Remove stock components*
The first step is to remove your factory 02A shift box/cable setup. I didn't detail this step because everyones car is different. You basically disconnect the cat/exhaust from the downpipe, remove the heat shield in the tunnel, remove the shifter surround/boot assembly from inside the car, then drop the shift box/cable setup. There are (2) 13mm bolts (8x1.25 thread) attaching the cable bracket to the transmission in a g60, or (3) 13mm attaching the bracket to the VR6 02a...remove these, and the shift box, and the entire assembly should come out.
Here is how it should look when the factory tower is removed








*Modifications to allow 02J box to mount to tunnel*
As you can see in the previous pictures, the 02J shift box is a good bit longer than the 02A shift box. Also the 02A shift box is mounted with (4) 8x1.25 bolts from the bottom of the tunnel. The 02J on the other hand, is designed to be mounted with (2) bolts from the bottom on the rear side of the box, then it has 2 threaded studs on the front side of the box, which accept nuts from the inside of the car to hold it in place.
First step is to remove the brackets inside the tunnel which would normally hold the front of the 02A shift box. I used an air powered cut off wheel. Insert standard disclaimer about eye protection etc here.
Cut the 2 brackets that are towards the FRONT of the car
















What is looks like when you are done









Now we need to see about mounting the 02J shift box to the Corrado tunnel. I removed the cables from the shift box, to make test fitting the 02J shift box in the tunnel easier during modifications...
Holding the 02J shift box into the Corrado tunnel, you will see that the 2 rear bolt holes on the 02J box, are pretty close to the factory 2 rear mounting provisions...but they aren't quite there. So you must elongate the 2 rear mounting holes on the 02J shift box. I have marked where they must be elongated in this picture









and here is what they look like after I took a die grinder/carbide to them.









You should now be able to test fit the box in the tunnel, and the rear bolt holes you just modified will line up with the 2 factory rear nutserts. The next thing you may notice is that the (2) threaded bolts on the 02J box, aren't quite long enough to reach the top of the tunnel and inside the car.








Here they are from the back side. Remove these with a torx socket








I replaced the factory ones with (2) 8mmx1.25 50mm length bolts. I used a washer behind each one.








Here you can see they are a good bit longer than the stockers

















Now the shifter box modifications are complete...I'll start another post about mounting the shift box in the tunnel....



_Modified by radoboy at 11:53 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

*Mounting the shift box*
Now that the rear holes are elongated, and the front studs have been lengthened, it is time to see what else is required to mount this thing in the Corrado tunnel...
Take the (2) gold torx bolts with washers that you removed from the 02J shift tower. These are 8x1.25...with the built in washers, they are perfect for mounting the rear of the shift box to the tunnel (in the elongated holes). Test fit the box now but do not tighten the torx all the way down yet....the longer studs you installed will be pushing against the tunnel (we will drill holes for them in a minute).








Once the shift box is test fitted, take a sharpie and mark around where the (2) studs hit the tunnel. Remove the shift box, then take a drill bit and carefully drill them out (the dash is up there, so go slow and don't use too much pressure or you will put 2 nice drill holes in the bottom of the dash). I used a drill bit about 50% larger than the 8mm studs.








Note...in the tunnel I cut a little off the drivers-side of the openning. This was because the shift mechanism was very close to that side when test shifting....you may or may not need to do this. I used the cutoff wheel and squared off the openning on that side.
After you drill the 2 holes in the front, you can test mount the shift box to make sure the 2 studs line up/pass through the 2 holes you drilled in the tunnel. It is helpful to have someone inside the car to hold the shift box while you are mounting it. 
Once you have the box test mounted, verify the studs pass through the newly drilled holes from inside the car. I attached (2) 8mm nuts to the studs to hold the box from the top. I threaded them just enough where the studs thread to the top surface of the nuts.








After I did this, I made sure the shift box felt pretty level. Then I removed the nuts, and marked the threads with a sharpie to indicate the area the nuts took up on the threads (you will see why in a second)....

Since the studs have an 'air gap' between the shifter box and the tunnel, something is needed to take this space up and provide a solid attachment when the nuts are tightened. I used some 5/16" washers, but you can get creative and use solid spacers or a cross brace of some sort. I added washers to the point where I had marked with a sharpie on the studs, then verified by threading the nuts on the studs.








After this you are ready to attach the cables again inside the box, place the lower cover back on the shift box (you had to remove it to get to the stock studs and remove the cables), and install in the car.
Here she is installed
































A few more details coming in the next post....



_Modified by radoboy at 11:53 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

*Shift Tower Install*
I don't have too many pics of this but it is rather straight forward...I'll take some updated pics asap and add to this thread...
Basically to remove your factory shift tower from the tranny, you disconnect the cables (this should already be done at this point), then remove the (2) 13mm on each side of the shift tower. Make sure the shift tower is in neutral. Once the 13s are removed, you should be able to break the sealant loose on the 02A shift tower to remove it.
Installing the 02J shift tower is very straight forward. Some boxes require you to swap the lower tower receiver portion, others do not. You can verify this by test fitting the 02J shift tower...if it goes all the way in,and you can seat it on the transmission case, you are set. If the shaft of the 02J does not slide into the receiver on the bottom of the tranny, you will need to drain your gear oil and install the 02J shift tower receiver on the bottom of the tranny (then refill with gear oil). Some 02As use big shafts like the 02J, others use a smaller shaft which will not accept the 02J tower without replacing the receiver. I believe all VR6 use the big shaft and some G60.
Shift tower installed....
















Once the shift tower is installed, you will need to cut the connector off your 02A reverse light switch (factory Corrado harness), and splice in the 02J style reverse light plug. The 02J uses a rounded connector and the 02A uses a rectangular one. Both are 2 pin connectors.

* Cable Setup/Bracket*
My car has a 3" downpipe and a bunch of other stuff in the way...in a near stock car this step is very straight forward....
The 02J shift cable bracket has 3 mounting points. If installing onto a VR6 tranny all 3 line up no problem. If installing onto a G60 02A, only the 2 closest to the firewall work (as the G60 02A has only 2 threaded provisions for cable bracket). You can just dis-regard the 3rd hole. Once the cable is mounted, you attach the cable ends to the cables and to the tower and you are done.
I didn't put pics of my cable bracket as I had to modify the stock one to clear the downpipe. Most setups will not have to do this and I didn't want to confuse anyone.
*Misc other stuff*
In a Corrado the 2 new studs/nuts interfere with the shifter surround mount/center console. You can test fit it on top of the studs/nuts, then clearance the plastic and it will mount like factory.

























As mentioned in the first post, the 02J shifter shaft is not threaded. You can try and thread it to 12mmx1.5 but I was unable to with my die set. I am sourcing a shift knob from Sparco/Momo etc, or you can always use a MK4 knob.
*Initial impressions*
The car shifts much smoother and has a better feel compared to my old 02A box. I'm going to test this out some more on the street and report back. I'd say it is a pretty easy modification just time consuming.



_Modified by radoboy at 11:54 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

This question may be obvious, but is the 02j Shift tower designed that much different that the 02a? I understand the cable ends are different and such so using it will be easier, but just wondering what the advantages are switching the shift towers if the 02a is in good shape.
I going to be doing the same sort of swap. It was either swap to and 02m, or keep the 02a and "update it". I picked up and 02m shift box a little while back, which pretty much looks the same as the 02J. The cable throw is similar to the 02a but the shifter movement is much less (i.e. like a short shifter already) as compared to the 02a.
Nice writeup.
S


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

This is why he did the conversion... first post...

_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_My reasons for performing this swap are:
-More precise shift feel
-Much less 'slop' than the factory 02A stuff
-Readily available short shift setups (TT shifter, B&M, Diesel Geek etc).
-Readily available parts (from any 02J car).
* Shifter Comparison*
The top box is a stock 02A shifter and the bottom is an 02J. The 02J uses a floating ball design and feels much more precise than the older 02A box.









_Modified by radoboy at 11:03 AM 7-18-2007_


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

Excellent write up Brien! very simple indeed...but as you said just time consuming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Just keep the pics up for a bit longer I need to save this post with pics lol!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (turboit)*

nice write up brien. but thanks for making me feel like i should have doen this. lol.


----------



## BonTechnik (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (corrado_sean2)*

To the FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_
The 02J shift cable bracket has 3 mounting points. If installing onto a VR6 tranny all 3 line up no problem. If installing onto a G60 02A, only the 2 closest to the firewall work (as the *G60 02A has only 2 threaded provisions for cable bracket*). You can just dis-regard the 3rd hole. Once the cable is mounted, you attach the cable ends to the cables and to the tower and you are done.


The G60 02A does have all three holes (all 02As do) - the 3rd normally has a plastic plug in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice write up








Mikki x


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (turboit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turboit* »_This is why he did the conversion... first post...


Please take the time to read what I wrote and you would understand that I was asking a specific question about the 02j Shift tower design in comparison to the 02a...
The shift box itself is a better design than the 02a which is why I was already headed in this direction.
Again, my question was specific to the design of the 02j Shift Tower.
Thanks though...


_Modified by sdezego at 9:30 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
The G60 02A does have all three holes (all 02As do) - the 3rd normally has a plastic plug in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice write up








Mikki x

Editted...I'll check tonight







. Thnx


_Modified by radoboy at 9:54 AM 7-24-2007_


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Please take the time to read what I wrote and you would understand that I was asking a specific question about the 02j Shift tower design in comparison to the 02a...
The shift box itself is a better design than the 02a which is why I was already headed in this direction.
Again, my question was specific to the design of the 02j Shift Tower.
Thanks though...



As far as the shift tower...I originally ran this just so I could run the 02J shift box/cable setup as designed (as the cable ends match the 02J tower etc). After installing the 02J shift tower, even with the cables off it feels as if it shifts/engages much nicer...It could be due to the built in shift weight (my 02a tower has no weight) or the design. 
We are finishing up a small modification to the cable bracket on the tranny (as explained earlier, my downpipe is not factory and was in the way of the up/down 02J cable path so we moved this position slightly by modifying the cable bracket). I hope to have it all back together again over the next day or so and will report back with more details. This should take a bit of stress I had off the cable and shift even nicer







.
If anyone has any specific ?s feel free to ask. Thanks also for the comments on the writeup.


_Modified by radoboy at 9:50 AM 7-24-2007_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

wow nice write up
wish this what done when i snapped a cable a few months ago
but one thing i noticed is the shifter looks to be ALOT higher/longer....


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (jettag60)*

np guys....and yes the shifter is a good bit longer than the 02A one...I actually cut mine down a small bit (you can see a small groove on the 02J shifter in some of the pics...I cut just past this groove). Now it is just a bit taller than the 02A one, but I like it. You could cut more if needed, and thread the shaft or run an aftermarket knob.


_Modified by radoboy at 10:49 AM 7-25-2007_


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (radoboy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice writeup
this is on my list of things to do/upgrade


----------



## CorradoVR6pr (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (pacobonnin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pacobonnin* »_To the FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

OK some quick updates. I've got some time driving with the shifter now and I am definitely liking it. Shifting has definitely improved over the 02A setup that was in the car (and that was from a fairly low milage car). It is hard to explain, but basically shifts feel more exact. Going from 1st to 2nd etc, you feel a nice "click" when you are in gear. Much less slop than the 02A shifter, and you just know it is in gear. I'll report back once I start beating on the car some more and at the track.
One thing I need to address is a seal between the shift tower and the tunnel. As it is now, there is a slight air gap between the shifter box and the tunnel. Since this car isn't a daily I am not tooo worried about it, but you can feel heat/air come through the shift boot. I will probably fab a plate with a cutout of the shift tower so it makes a 'seal' with the tunnel like the 02A shifter does.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

subscribed to use for future...
and how is it going shift wise?


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_subscribed to use for future...
and how is it going shift wise?


Shifting is going much better than with the 02A stuff. I am able to shift at higher rpm for some reason. My 1/4 mile times dropped .3 of a sec from when I had the 02A box versus 02J shift setup....not saying this is typical as my 02A setup may not have been perfect, but it was a definite improvement for me.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_
I am able to shift at higher rpm for some reason. My 1/4 mile times dropped .3 of a sec from when I had the 02A box versus 02J shift setup.....

you must KNOW what i want to hear LOL


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
you must KNOW what i want to hear LOL























I will be hitting the track again Wednesday if I can get a fueling issue resolved before then. Can't really go crazy with the 1st/2nd gear RPM on the street due to wheel spin...but 3rd to 4th on the street is still feeling nice at higher rpm (with all normal driving rpm shifts feeling nice), and 1/2/3 felt great last time at the track on the new shift setup. In a few weeks I am going to try a 4.24 box I am building for the track, so I should have another shift at the track to report on soon







.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

i JUST built (have not yet reinstalled that is saturday) a 3.94 box.... my main one. i am now finding out that it is not going to be really good for me, and that i should have done a 3.68 or so....
they say i will have to go into 5th by the end of the 1/4.... i want to be at the top of 4th....
keep posted on this?
i am gonna run my new built box on the 31st.... my best run is 12.3 @ 111, on 23" slicks with 10psi air, 2050-ish lb car, peloquin LSD. car is 5600-5700 thru the traps in 4th and thats no good..


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (speeding-g60)*

I'll def keep you posted. We can BS via PM if this starts to clutter this thread, but what rpm are you reving to? Shoot me a PM with your gearing/rev limit and I can see how it looks in gear calc. I'm running VR6 02A gearing with a 3.389 final now and am not even all the way through 3rd at the end of the 1/4. I like the 3.389 for the street (125ish in 3rd, 160ish in 4th on 205/40/16s), but it is hard to get decent times with such tall gearing and tires (24.5s) for me at the track. 3.94 or 4.24 would put me a good bit of the way through 4th with my 24.5s and 8300rpm rev limit if needed.
My best ET after 3 track visits is a 12.022 at 119 and change. Hoping the 4.24 will put me a good bit into 4th. We'll see how traction goes though.


----------



## turd burglar1 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

I just found my assembly, I'll be starting the mod pretty soon. I am going to change a few things up and will post my progress. Thanks for the killer idea radoboy!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (turd burglar1)*

IM'd about updates, and to re-subscribe to thread....


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (speeding-g60)*

Re subsribed


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (EnIgMa '06)*

the bolts that work great for the front are out of 2.0 aba crank pulley bolts. 
if you run a header without heat shields (even with the stock ones), you will get air up through cause it doesnt seal up tight. I.E. genie header


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (punk rock kiel)*

Cool deal on the crank pulley bolts.
On the heat entering...I am running the factory heat shields with a 3" downpipe. Heat does enter through the shifter but when I get around to it I will fab up a plate to seal that area from the shifter. 
Things are still going pretty well with the shifter. It allowed me to shift much faster at the track and resulted in better times IMO. I am going to try a mk4 diesel geek sigma 5 short shifter and see how that goes. I'd like to eliminate the plastic cable ends if possible for an even more solid feel. I'll report back







.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_Cool deal on the crank pulley bolts.
On the heat entering...I am running the factory heat shields with a 3" downpipe. Heat does enter through the shifter but when I get around to it I will fab up a plate to seal that area from the shifter. 
Things are still going pretty well with the shifter. It allowed me to shift much faster at the track and resulted in better times IMO. I am going to try a mk4 diesel geek sigma 5 short shifter and see how that goes. I'd like to eliminate the plastic cable ends if possible for an even more solid feel. I'll report back







.

with the stock shifter, it feels soo smooth. i took the B&M outta my mk4 and put it in my mk3 with this box and it got tigher and then i put on the factory short shift piece on the tranny to shorten it up a little more. 
i honestly think it was quicker with less work to get through the gears with the factory style shifter. not any of the upgrades


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (punk rock kiel)*

Just an update. I went ahead and installed a diesel geek sigma 5 short shifter onto the 02J shift tower. It definitely takes away some of the smooth feel (because the shift weight is removed) and replaces with more of a notchy feel...but after driving around for about 500 miles with it I actually like it alot. You feel a solid click when you go into each gear and there is no slop. It replaces the plastic cable ends which may slip over time with billet aluminum cable ends which securely hold the shift cables. I recently took it to the track along with a 4.24 final drive box I threw in and hit the best shifts/times yet.
Here are a few pics.


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

How much lower does the shifter box sit? I know that the longer arm compensate for it but just wondering about overall drop of the box. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (vr604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_How much lower does the shifter box sit? I know that the longer arm compensate for it but just wondering about overall drop of the box. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't believe the actual box sits any lower. The rear bolt holes are flush with the stock mounting tabs. The fronts you have to space down a bit to take up the slack as shown in the pics above. The area which mates up with the shift boot surround is smaller than the stock box which is why you get a bit of air through there. I am going to fab a small plate to block this out when I get around to it.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

Awesome thread !!! I am doing this to my tranny, the only thing is
I have a o2a from a 16v passat. the cable bracket for the o2j doesn't look
like its gonna fit on the o2a... So do i have to use the o2a cable bracket 
with the o2j cables ?? or just fab it to fit ??
TIA


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (vdubbin0.)*

Bump


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (vdubbin0.)*

Excellent write up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (V-dubbulyuh)*

Just found this post sorry to bring it backup but does anyone have pictures?
Kevin


----------



## swtcorradovr6 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (Optimus234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Optimus234* »_Just found this post sorry to bring it backup but does anyone have pictures?
Kevin

+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (Optimus234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Optimus234* »_Just found this post sorry to bring it backup but does anyone have pictures?
Kevin

Sorry I hadn't checked in on this thread/vortex in a while, and my web host changed my server name. I've editted all posts to point to the new server, so the pics should be back up. Enjoy and good luck.


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

Thanks really appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Seis (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (Optimus234)*

after seeing the Dieselgeek stuff I was intrigued so I ventured over to the site for the first time in... years
Am I to believe Dieselgeek no longer sells short shift kits for Corrados?


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (Seis)*

Is it possible to use the 02A linkage bracket on the transmission??
Kevin


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

is there any way to use the o2j cables with the corrado o2a shift box and the o2j shift selector tower and the corrado o2a cable bracket???? I have all parts available to me and was just wondering if anybody has tried this.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (Noodleboy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*

there is a way to do this swap without having to do a bunch of cutting. It uses OEM parts too. Also shifter will sit normal.


_Quote, originally posted by *vr64motion* »_
Still needed to adapt the gear lever.
Above the mk3 
center mk4
and below a OEM part that make's the mk4 fit on a mk3








Mounted.



















_Quote, originally posted by *vr64motion* »_Had to look it up.
3 parts:
6N0 711 061 A House
6N0 711 090 A Ground plate
6N0 711 611 C Choise arm
You need all 3. Cost about 70 euro's


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (vdubbin0.)*

Nice, I will have to add this to the list of need to do mods! Just last night I had some trouble shifting.


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (Bobcdn)*

thank you, will be needing this in the future


----------



## scirockin16v (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_there is a way to do this swap without having to do a bunch of cutting. It uses OEM parts too. Also shifter will sit normal.


un fortunately none of those part numbers are available in the us, atleast not from VWOA


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scirockin16v)*

worldimpex.com, shows they can get them. I was planning on calling them up in the next week or so.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

Guys, contact Alex @ Europrice. He is a good friend of mine, and an excellent source for _anything_ Euro. Just received all three of these parts from him.
http://www.europrice.us/
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (stealthmk1)*

Nice! 
I contact WorldImpex via phone and he said to email them the PN's. Two weeks w/o a response.
Mikki from UK shipping is shipping me a set. Christian from EPP said he can get them also. Great to know there are sources for these parts now!
Post up some more pics when you get it apart, I am excited to see exactly what we are dealing with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
S


----------



## cool white98 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (speeding-g60)*

nice write up


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (cool white98)*

Well I am gonna bump this up cause there is more to know than just the above...
On to the info....
The G60 tranny wont take the shifter tower from the 02j.... (I hear that VR's will) 
You could drain the tranny fluid and swap interior parts so it will take it, but I think It would be too much trouble if you wanted done fast.
pic









Since the 02j shifter cable ends are different and wont fit the g60 shifter tower you will have to make adaptors...
The O2J has spherical ends where the cable ends snap to...
the G60 has bolts.. 
( you will need to use the O2J shifter bracket, the G60 wont work)
I made the spherical bolts out of one of these....








use that and a couple of nuts and Voila.. perfect fit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And on to the other problem that had no solution on this thread yet...
everyone talks about making a special plate to block the fumes going into the car from the "hole" that this shifter box leaves on the exhaust tunnel..
Well I did this intead... 

























When it completly cures in a couple of hours.. you can cut the excess with a razor blade or exacto knife and you are done. no more fumes and actually that stuff insulates against heat and cold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And cost you like 3 bucks.. 
My 2 cents.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (xtremevdub)*

if you get the above mentioned three parts there wont be any air gap, and they fit perfect. No spacers, no modding your tunnel, etc.


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (radoboy)*

Does anyone know if this will work the same for mk3 vr's? meaning the modification for the shifter box placement.


----------



## deathmetalscottie (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: 02J Shift Box/Cables and Shift Tower retrofit into/onto an 02A..lots of pics (beacom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beacom* »_Does anyone know if this will work the same for mk3 vr's? meaning the modification for the shifter box placement.

yes it will


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_there is a way to do this swap without having to do a bunch of cutting. It uses OEM parts too. Also shifter will sit normal.


Can you elaborate on that a bit? 
Do I need an mk3 shift box, mk4, and the oem part?
What parts do I need to completely convert to the newer shifter mechanism.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roadhog_* »_
Can you elaborate on that a bit? 
Do I need an mk3 shift box, mk4, and the oem part?
What parts do I need to completely convert to the newer shifter mechanism. 


Did you read all of my post? Part numbers are listed right there.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
Did you read all of my post? Part numbers are listed right there.

Yes, did you?
6N0 711 061 A House
6N0 711 090 A Ground plate
6N0 711 611 C Choise arm
I don't see cables or shift tower? Do I need those too?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roadhog_* »_
Yes, did you?
6N0 711 061 A House
6N0 711 090 A Ground plate
6N0 711 611 C Choise arm
I don't see cables or shift tower? Do I need those too?


You swap them from the mk4


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBurninator* »_
You swap them from the mk4

So, mk4 shift tower(thing on the transmission) for an 02J, and the shift cables also from an mk4?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roadhog_* »_
So, mk4 shift tower(thing on the transmission) for an 02J, and the shift cables also from an mk4?


You need the entire mechanism from the mk4, it swaps into the polo shifter housing (pn's listed)


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Has anyone found the forward throw in the Polo box to be hindered by the length/mounting position of the MK4 cable? 

It has a limited range of motion on the box because "center" on the box already has the cable "pulled" as much is it can be pulled (no problems throwing backwards, which shortens the cable) 

Any ideas? Am I using the wrong cables??


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

mushroom_curry said:


> Has anyone found the forward throw in the Polo box to be hindered by the length/mounting position of the MK4 cable?
> 
> It has a limited range of motion on the box because "center" on the box already has the cable "pulled" as much is it can be pulled (no problems throwing backwards, which shortens the cable)
> 
> Any ideas? Am I using the wrong cables??


 Dunno if Shawn has his setup swaped in or not. he would be the person I discuss this with.


----------



## 1broknrado (Jul 6, 2005)

will those parts work for an 02m 6spd swap too? therefore = no cutting and what not to swap the 6spd trans in?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

1broknrado said:


> will those parts work for an 02m 6spd swap too? therefore = no cutting and what not to swap the 6spd trans in?


 Yessir :thumbup:


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Dunno man, the attachment points of the cables for the Polo box make this look like it might not work unless another cable is sourced for forward throw. 

Did any Polo's come with O2Js?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

mushroom_curry said:


> Dunno man, the attachment points of the cables for the Polo box make this look like it might not work unless another cable is sourced for forward throw.
> 
> Did any Polo's come with O2Js?


 You are over thinking this. 

How would they not work? It is the same points as a mk4 box. You are using mk4 linkages and cables in the polo box. 

I can look to see if they did, but it wouldn't matter anyways. The chassis length vs cable length is what matters.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> You are over thinking this.
> 
> How would they not work? It is the same points as a mk4 box. You are using mk4 linkages and cables in the polo box.
> 
> I can look to see if they did, but it wouldn't matter anyways. The chassis length vs cable length is what matters.


 
I'm not overthinking anything. 

I have infront of me a Polo box, with MK4 cables hooked to it, and the shifter won't go forward from center at all. 

The inside cable is pulled as far as it can be pulled when the shifter is at dead center.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

mushroom_curry said:


> I'm not overthinking anything.
> 
> I have infront of me a Polo box, with MK4 cables hooked to it, and the shifter won't go forward from center at all.
> 
> The inside cable is pulled as far as it can be pulled when the shifter is at dead center.


 Are you using the mk4 mechanism inside the polo box or using the polo mechanism? 

Also what do you mean it won't go forward from center? As in it is binding up? 

Can you go back from center? How far back does it go? Is everything adjusted on the trans?


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> Are you using the mk4 mechanism inside the polo box or using the polo mechanism?
> 
> Also what do you mean it won't go forward from center? As in it is binding up?
> 
> Can you go back from center? How far back does it go? Is everything adjusted on the trans?


 The MK4 stuff swapped into the Polo box (same part numbers as listed in this thread). 

It's not binding up, it's just the end of the range of motion of the cable. 

This is me working the cables attached to the box separate from the car to ensure it works before even touching my car. If I unhook the cable the box is just fine. If the cable was mounted 1inch further INTO the box, there would be no problem.


----------



## jgcable (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice detailed thread. I have a question. Whats the advantage of going through all those mods instead of just going out and buying a B&M 45106 Sport Short Shifter and installing it in about 2 hours tops from the inside of the car? 
Looks to me that you are achieving the same thing. 
Nice work though. Very detailed.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

mushroom_curry said:


> The MK4 stuff swapped into the Polo box (same part numbers as listed in this thread).
> 
> It's not binding up, it's just the end of the range of motion of the cable.
> 
> This is me working the cables attached to the box separate from the car to ensure it works before even touching my car. If I unhook the cable the box is just fine. If the cable was mounted 1inch further INTO the box, there would be no problem.


 Do you have the cables switched by chance? 

I know Shawn's went together no problem and had full range of movement. Something is right with yours. 

For reference here is what his looks like: 




















jgcable said:


> Nice detailed thread. I have a question. Whats the advantage of going through all those mods instead of just going out and buying a B&M 45106 Sport Short Shifter and installing it in about 2 hours tops from the inside of the car?
> Looks to me that you are achieving the same thing.
> Nice work though. Very detailed.


 This isn't a short shifter. This is a much more reliable and smoother setup than the stock 02A mechanism. Also this allows for 02M transmissions to be swapped into the car and 02J shift linkages on later 02A transmissions. Early G60 is SOL since the linkages on the transmission won't physically fit into the trans.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> Do you have the cables switched by chance?
> 
> I know Shawn's went together no problem and had full range of movement. Something is right with yours.


 Hm if his worked just fine there's definitely something wrong with my cables. 
Maybe one got damaged or one is incorrect? 

Any O2J MK4 cables should work then? I'll swap em and see what happens. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

mushroom_curry said:


> Hm if his worked just fine there's definitely something wrong with my cables.
> Maybe one got damaged or one is incorrect?
> 
> Any O2J MK4 cables should work then? I'll swap em and see what happens.
> ...


 Yes. Part numbers match up for all years of Mk4 from what ETKA is showing. 

If you look closely at the pics I posted one of the cable ends looks different from yours. Could just be a part number revision though.


----------



## jgcable (Sep 24, 2010)

TheBurninator said:


> Do you have the cables switched by chance?
> 
> I know Shawn's went together no problem and had full range of movement. Something is right with yours.
> 
> ...


 Got it. Thanks..


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

*Anyone know the transmission codes to those that DO NOT accept the shift tower?*

I have both an early G60 (ATA) and a '90 Passat O2A (AYK) - and am worried neither tranny will work with the shift tower - anyone have information on which codes will most definitely not work? (Sucks because I have a Peloquin in the G60 transmission).


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Sorry, I somehow missed these updates. Yea, something is definitely different with your one cable. Are those both cables from the 02j? Maybe the 02j cable(s) is different, but if the front of your box was the same as the 02m and Polo (where the cables mount clips are even with each other), then it has to work. Unless, someone just threw that other cable in there and it wasn't working in the old box 



mushroom_curry said:


> Hm if his worked just fine there's definitely something wrong with my cables.
> Maybe one got damaged or one is incorrect?
> 
> Any O2J MK4 cables should work then? I'll swap em and see what happens.
> ...



Again, mine is an 02m, but the boxes should be similar if not the same. Not sure about the cables. Look at this pic and compare it to mine above. You can see that cables are different. The bigger cable looks like it has a longer guide tube, but it is hard to see in this pic due to teh angle. The other has a different end, but that should not matter. 




mushroom_curry said:


> The MK4 stuff swapped into the Polo box (same part numbers as listed in this thread).
> 
> It's not binding up, it's just the end of the range of motion of the cable.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Dubrunner said:


> I have both an early G60 (ATA) and a '90 Passat O2A (AYK) - and am worried neither tranny will work with the shift tower - anyone have information on which codes will most definitely not work? (Sucks because I have a Peloquin in the G60 transmission).


If you feel like splitting the transmission you can swap the shift mechanism out to the late style. That is really the only thing keeping this from working.


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

TheBurninator said:


> If you feel like splitting the transmission you can swap the shift mechanism out to the late style. That is really the only thing keeping this from working.


Well, the tough part is finding just the selector shaft and parts "separate" from an O2J/O2M. As I may have to take the transmission apart to swap the diff, the Passat one may work as it is (with new shaft). I do have access to a selector shaft to "try" it in the AYK box to see first.

*mushroom_curry*
Did you figure your issue out? I'm about to drop the cash on the parts to do this, and use my MK4 O2J cables as well.. if there is a problem, definitely post it!


----------



## pepper2829 (Nov 12, 2010)

For those interested:
World Impex - 
6N0 711 061 A $104.23
6N0 711 090 A $13.04
6N0 711 611 C $15.63
Shipping from MD to WA $22.30

EuroPrice - 
6N0 711 061 A $85.63
6N0 711 090 A $12.34
6N0 711 611 C $13.69
Shipping from CA to WA $38.50


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Dubrunner said:


> Well, the tough part is finding just the selector shaft and parts "separate" from an O2J/O2M. As I may have to take the transmission apart to swap the diff, the Passat one may work as it is (with new shaft). I do have access to a selector shaft to "try" it in the AYK box to see first.
> 
> *mushroom_curry*
> Did you figure your issue out? I'm about to drop the cash on the parts to do this, and use my MK4 O2J cables as well.. if there is a problem, definitely post it!


I compared the two assembled boxes side by side.

With the two setups side by side (Polo box and MK4 box) the range of forward/back motion on the shifter is the same.

It's just that it's less than I expected it to be since the shiftrod can move a lot further forward without the cables hooked up.

Works fine :thumbup:


----------



## Poll250 (Nov 25, 2009)

I did this mod yesterday to my UK VR6 Corrado.

I've got the correct reverse switch to screw into the shift tower, but just wondered about the plug I needed to replace the existing square one with.

I beleive its part number 1J0-973-702 that's needed. Can anyone tell me if this plug is used anywhere else on the rado?

Thanks 
Andy


----------



## ThipN (Apr 18, 2000)

Will the 6 speed shifter box and cables from an O2M work too?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

ThipN said:


> Will the 6 speed shifter box and cables from an O2M work too?


 They should be the same.


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

** NOTE* : This does *NOT* directly mount in an MK2 with a Corrado box. I previously had a working MK3/Corrado shift box in my MK2 Golf that worked for 7yrs - so I assumed there might be some custom work. This is the Corrado forum, so I won't go into super detail - but

It will take modifying the mounting base in the tunnel - you'll need to both widen/cut out some of the sides (maybe 1/8") and clearance a bit of the front by the two bolts. I have not finished my install yet, but this looks like it should work. The bolt holes line up perfectly, but the Polo box, is both slightly wider and forward in the space.




mushroom_curry said:


> I compared the two assembled boxes side by side.
> 
> With the two setups side by side (Polo box and MK4 box) the range of forward/back motion on the shifter is the same.
> 
> ...


^ Awesome, because this is EXACTLY what I encountered today - looking at both together. It does look like the forward throw is basically not enough - however, my cables look the same as yours, so if it works in the car, that is one less problem!


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

Damn, I was under the impression the polo box was a straight swap. Also if anyone is looking for a good price for the box go to European Performance Products.


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

> *JamesS*
> 
> Damn, I was under the impression the polo box was a straight swap. Also if anyone is looking for a good price for the box go to European Performance Products.


^ Actually, it IS a direct bolt on for the Corrado - but in MK2 that did not originally come with a MK3 shift box - the original shift box support won't accommodate width of the Polo box. The support in a Corrado is slightly different as the box mount on top of the bracket, in an MK2, the shift box mounts underneath the bracket (so there is slight clearance issues). I'm going to finish mine today and see what happens. 

For those parts, Alex over at Europrice, ROCKS! Great price and fast shipping!


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

For those of you with a g60, just swap out for an 02j transmission and that shifter assembley and cables will work.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

HavokRuels said:


> For those of you with a g60, just swap out for an 02j transmission and that shifter assembley and cables will work.


2x that. O2J all the way. I used 1.8t transmission. Has same gearing as vr6 1st thru 5th. Except for final drive at 3.94. I did swap the fifth for tdi fifth(.756) to bring down rpm close to stock transmission gearing with 3.65fd. I love the gear ratio of 1.8t. Also need swap the flange too from 108mm to 100mm bolt on. Mk3 tdi and all mk4 flange are bolt on. Mk4 shifter box feel so modern. I did need to cut counter weight off to clear the g60 boost tubes. One best mod for a g60 next too a aba bottom end. It all about usable torque. Not into short shifters. But diesel geek has nice setup for O2J linkage.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

chc-rado said:


> 2x that. O2J all the way. I used 1.8t transmission. Has same gearing as vr6 1st thru 5th. Except for final drive at 3.94. I did swap the fifth for tdi fifth(.756) to bring down rpm close to stock transmission gearing with 3.65fd. I love the gear ratio of 1.8t. Also need swap the flange too from 108mm to 100mm bolt on. Mk3 tdi and all mk4 flange are bolt on. Mk4 shifter box feel so modern. I did need to cut counter weight off to clear the g60 boost tubes. One best mod for a g60 next too a aba bottom end. It all about usable torque. Not into short shifters. But diesel geek has nice setup for O2J linkage.


G60 gearing is nice though sometimes. So... just swap the needed internal parts from the 02J and enjoy gear ratios.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Dubrunner said:


> ** NOTE* : This does *NOT* directly mount in an MK2 with a Corrado box. I previously had a working MK3/Corrado shift box in my MK2 Golf that worked for 7yrs - so I assumed there might be some custom work. This is the Corrado forum, so I won't go into super detail - but
> 
> It will take modifying the mounting base in the tunnel - you'll need to both widen/cut out some of the sides (maybe 1/8") and clearance a bit of the front by the two bolts. I have not finished my install yet, but this looks like it should work. The bolt holes line up perfectly, but the Polo box, is both slightly wider and forward in the space.


Just want to point out that the Corrado and B3 shifterboxes mount the same, and the MK3 and B4 mount slightly differently.

Would an adapter plate help move/reposition the shifter box so it fits in the existing hole? Or is the hole too small regardless of how forward/backward it's placed?










installed:












Dubrunner said:


> ^ Awesome, because this is EXACTLY what I encountered today - looking at both together. It does look like the forward throw is basically not enough - however, my cables look the same as yours, so if it works in the car, that is one less problem!


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

From the factory, is there a bushing that goes between the lever circled and the through-pin? Or maybe just slips over the pin? Anyone have an Etka blowup of the 02m or 02j shift box?

Just curious. I had a ton of slop (about 3/8" of play in the lever circled)..long story short, I took it apart and made a nylon bushing.. basically to "cuff" the large end of the pin so it cannot wobble around while shifting.

It seems as though a bushing should go there, when I took it apart..nothing was there. Also had to shim the end of the pin to get rid of slop (where the clip resides). I had a really rough time getting the shifter adjusted, and this bushing cured all my problems.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> From the factory, is there a bushing that goes between the lever circled and the through-pin? Or maybe just slips over the pin? Anyone have an Etka blowup of the 02m or 02j shift box?
> 
> Just curious. I had a ton of slop (about 3/8" of play in the lever circled)..long story short, I took it apart and made a nylon bushing.. basically to "cuff" the large end of the pin so it cannot wobble around while shifting.
> 
> It seems as though a bushing should go there, when I took it apart..nothing was there. Also had to shim the end of the pin to get rid of slop (where the clip resides). I had a really rough time getting the shifter adjusted, and this bushing cured all my problems.



Edit: prob would help if i posted the pic..


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> Edit: prob would help if i posted the pic..


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

^ Yes, as pictured.


----------



## dubbed_up_daz (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds like its very benefitial,wish I had the time to source and fit the parts but its something ill be doing in the future so a little bump so I can find it again. Just going to fix the newly discovered ghetto short shift in the interim

Great info though :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Dubrunner (Nov 8, 2000)

xtremevdub said:


> Since the 02j shifter cable ends are different and wont fit the g60 shifter tower you will have to make adaptors...
> The O2J has spherical ends where the cable ends snap to...
> the G60 has bolts..
> ( you will need to use the O2J shifter bracket, the G60 wont work)
> ...


^ Just to add to this thread and my process of fitting this into a MK2 (with that Polo shifter housing) -- Since I couldn't change the selector shaft in my early G60 and Passat trannies, I went ahead and purchased two of these bad boys - 










13mm or 1/2" ball stud and a nut on the end. You can then use the Plastic O2J ends on the 02A selector without having to make those bolts. I'm still looking for an 02J cable bracket though.



> *mushroom_curry*
> 
> Would an adapter plate help move/reposition the shifter box so it fits in the existing hole? Or is the hole too small regardless of how forward/backward it's placed?


^ Actually, the stock MK2 Bracket itself, has a hole slightly too narrow to fit the Polo box into. I was able to cut a small border out of the hole, and shave a bit off of the housing cast and it fit a treat. I then added some new weather stripping to mimic the MK3 box and bolted everything down. My latest issues was figuring out how to make the plastic O2J ends fit with the O2A selector shaft. I think I have that conquered now!


----------



## X37 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you for this write up


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

My friend and I are in the process of this but in his b4 passat vr. For this application do we need the o2j shift tower receiver (part w/ vw cast into it on the bottom of the trans)? Also, we can't pull the o2a shift tower out. It seems to be stuck on something?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

87veedub said:


> My friend and I are in the process of this but in his b4 passat vr. For this application do we need the o2j shift tower receiver (part w/ vw cast into it on the bottom of the trans)? Also, we can't pull the o2a shift tower out. It seems to be stuck on something?


 Read the thread. It tells you complete steps.


----------



## 87veedub (Oct 22, 2007)

Got it out :thumbup:


----------



## carpathianwolf (Jul 10, 2003)

mushroom_curry said:


> Just want to point out that the Corrado and B3 shifterboxes mount the same, and the MK3 and B4 mount slightly differently.
> 
> Would an adapter plate help move/reposition the shifter box so it fits in the existing hole? Or is the hole too small regardless of how forward/backward it's placed?
> 
> ...


 I make these O2Adapter plates. These are direct bolt in of the O2A mk3 or Raddo box into mk2tunnel. If the Polo box mounting holes location is same as mk3 OR raddo box this bracket should be direct bolt in into a mk2 tunnel. I will be able to confirm this 100% when I return from Europe in about 4 weeks as I will be installing my O2J shifterbox in my mk2 VR. The hole location can be moved anytime to accomidate the Polo box. Any question please ask. :beer:


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

^ Hey! glad you chimed in. 

It all lines up the same, however the actual shape of the upper portion of the Polo box seems to require opening up part of the hole just a touch from what I've read above? 

Still haven't bolted up my box to the car so I guess when I do with my Polo box I'll post pics.


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

I just did this swap in my mk2 vr6T and it was much easier than in my Corrado. Simply cut the MK2 bracket out of the tunnel, drill 2 holes for the OEM 02J shift box studs to pass into the car with, clearance the drivers side of of MK2 shift box hole in the tunnel a tad bit if needed, and it bolts right up. With the MK2 tunnel the O2J shift box sits flush with the underside of the tunnel, and makes a nice seal with the 02J shift box seal. It may sit a bit higher in the car, but I actually like it.

I'll never do another swap without this mod.


----------



## 92rado2.8 (Jul 12, 2004)

Some additional information that has not been mentioned about this swap. If you are using an aftermarket short throw shifter like this one http://www.bmracing.com/PRODUCTS/Volkswagen/Precision-Sport-Shifter_3

I highly recommend that you align the shifter and linkage prior to installing the short throw shifter. IF you do not and just pop it in there the B&M has no provisions to lock the shifter in the "home position" and you will have to eyeball it or have another person help and it still wont be perfect. 

So align the shifter prior to changing it is the moral of the story. Here is a link I found that provides instruction for alignment with a video..http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2972057

Hopefully this helps someone..


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

I thought I remember reading that some people were having problems with their swaps not wanting to shift into the forward gears.

I ran into this problem tonight with mine. The solution is to adjust the cable connections on the shift tower.

Figured I'd post this up, in case anyone else ran into this problem. :thumbup:


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

in for the info. :beer:


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

Are the above mention part numbers the same as this kit? Seems like it corresponds...

http://www.europeanperformanceprodu...-02J-Transmission-Shifter-Conversion-Kit.html


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

ALLROAD VR said:


> Are the above mention part numbers the same as this kit? Seems like it corresponds...
> 
> http://www.europeanperformanceprodu...-02J-Transmission-Shifter-Conversion-Kit.html


Yes


----------



## ThipN (Apr 18, 2000)

That makes it easy. I will definitely be doing this this winter.


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Do you have the part numbers for the 02j shiftbox and tower?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Wompa said:


> Do you have the part numbers for the 02j shiftbox and tower?


Which one? Mk4 or polo?


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Yepp the MK4

If I even need it?

What models of MK4 did have the 02J gearbox? Its the tower that is the hardest part to find... :banghead:


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Can someone clarify if the polo shiftbox kit is a direct and proper fit into a mk3 gti? I've read everything and am not sure. I know that the guy who posted about them says "mk3" but installs it into (I think) a corrado and I'm not sure if an a2 corrado and a3 gti have the same shift box mounting points. I'd like to include this kit if it makes for a cleaner and easier install.

edit: never mind, I think that I had four browser windows open at once concerning this issue and royally confused myself. It seems like the polo box will fit directly to a mk3 gti. :beer:


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

Here ya go, thanks to TheBurninator. :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4885571-Anyone-need-P-N-s-while-I-have-ETKA-up/page3


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

> Can someone clarify if the polo shiftbox kit is a direct and proper fit into a mk3 gti? I've read everything and am not sure. I know that the guy who posted about them says "mk3" but installs it into (I think) a corrado and I'm not sure if an a2 corrado and a3 gti have the same shift box mounting points. I'd like to include this kit if it makes for a cleaner and easier install.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: never mind, I think that I had four browser windows open at once concerning this issue and royally confused myself. It seems like the polo box will fit directly to a mk3 gti. :beer:


Direct fit. Just swap th innards and cables from the mk4 box


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Wompa said:


> Yepp the MK4
> 
> If I even need it?
> 
> What models of MK4 did have the 02J gearbox? Its the tower that is the hardest part to find... :banghead:


Jetta,golf, new beetle. 1.8t, 2.0, 12v vr6. Basicall every 5 speed mk4 had 02j's


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

Will an 02M shift tower work as well? I mistakenly got an 02M shift box, and I'm really hoping the ends are the same as an 02J shift tower. It is held on my a metal clip.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Shtbox said:


> Will an 02M shift tower work as well? I mistakenly got an 02M shift box, and I'm really hoping the ends are the same as an 02J shift tower. It is held on my a metal clip.


I want to know if an 02m tower will work I have the whole setup sitting around. If it works I'd like to use it.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

MKllllvr28 said:


> I want to know if an 02m tower will work I have the whole setup sitting around. If it works I'd like to use it.


The boxes are the same but the tower on the trans is different. Cables have a slight difference in length I'm guessing since they have different part numbers but they attach the same to either trans


----------



## VwGolfNewbi (Nov 15, 2011)

Will an 02j fit into my 99.5 golf gl with the 02a style, will I have to follow ur DIY or are there mods nEeded, please let me know thx


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

VwGolfNewbi said:


> Will an 02j fit into my 99.5 golf gl with the 02a style, will I have to follow ur DIY or are there mods nEeded, please let me know thx


 Umm.... *WRONG FORUM!* 

Also your car came with an 02J anyways. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

lol of the day right there.


----------



## VwGolfNewbi (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine didn't come with 02j just saying still need the help


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

VwGolfNewbi said:


> Mine didn't come with 02j just saying still need the help


 Just Saying do you know where the MK4 Forum is? Or do you need the MK3 Forum because you have a MK3 with an 020 Transmission. If you have a 99.5 US Model Golf 2.0L You have an AEG Motor Code, and 02J Trans Code. Unless you bought a POS that some retarded moron swapped in an 02A by changing the shifter linkage to one that does not fit without fab. 

Those aren't the droids you are looking for, this is not the forum you need, you will not get help for a MK4 (if you even know WTF you have). MOVE ALONG. Or spam and get banned. Whatev's


----------



## VwGolfNewbi (Nov 15, 2011)

ok im not spamming or anything so this is my pic of the shifter in my car, and everything is stock nothing has been changed out.. 

http://m1220.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/TheWarsON/4d29ac3d.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

Does't prove anything. Since you cannot read the post on how to do the swap (which btw tells you everything you need to know), nor can you produce a full picture to confirm you indeed have a 99.5 golf, and already confirmed you do not have a Corrado, FIND THE FORUM FOR YOUR VEHICLE. 

Show a Full Picture with that shifter and your MK4 dash or any dash at all to prove you have the correct information. If not, stop Trolling, or get reported.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That looks like the older style shifter.


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

JamesS said:


> That looks like the older style shifter.


 Exactly why more info is needed. Canadian city golf? Not providing enough info to even remotely help the guy. Yr. Model. Country he is in. Spec differences are crazy from other countries. 

You figure it out for him. opcorn:


----------



## VwGolfNewbi (Nov 15, 2011)

It's a 99 golf gl with the new body style, made in Mexico, and here is the dash and the shifter. Trying to get help some way. 

http://m1220.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/TheWarsON/4d29ac3d.jpg.html?o=0&newest=1 

http://m1220.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/TheWarsON/bda79b04.jpg.html?o=4&newest=1 

Don't let the silver trim fool u that was painted


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

There is a guy, in this link, who probably knows why your 99.5 MK4 Golf O2J shifter looks 02Aish. Click Here


----------



## VwGolfNewbi (Nov 15, 2011)

Okay? Mine is a 02a


----------



## VwGolfNewbi (Nov 15, 2011)

Whats an easy way to eliminate the gap on the underside of the car, that air comes thru the shifter inside.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

VwGolfNewbi said:


> Whats an easy way to eliminate the gap on the underside of the car, that air comes thru the shifter inside.


sprayfoam, now gtfo


----------



## tjeff89 (Jul 13, 2011)

Doing this, this weekend


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

VwGolfNewbi said:


> Okay? Mine is a 02a


FYI for anyone else that happens to wonder in here...

No, as mentioned you have an 02j trans. 

As mentioned in the first post, the early 02j came with 02a style shift box/tower. The tower looks like an 02a tower but is in fact a 02j part number.

This swap is for the late style 02j shift box/cables and tower.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

In. Thinking about this mod.
:beer::beer:


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

Don't think about it, just do it


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Seriously, do it. It almost revolutionizes the gearbox to do this mod. The built-in cable pre-set adjustment is where it's at, and the shift box design works much more precisely. 


I did the optional polo shift box housing and still ended up drilling a hole in it at the front to add a nut and bolt to anchor it better to the materiall above it. I also threw brass cable brace bushings (for the cable plate with the three bolts attached to top of the trans) and aluminum shifter cable end bushings at it which makes it even crisper.


I finished it off with a cheapo ebay mk4 knock-off knob & boot to offset the budget a little, although trim ring fitment was not straightforwards and I ended up gluing it into place to the base that I had trimmed perfectly. If I want to access the shifter mechanicals I just pop off the entire oem plastic base that the trim-ring is attached to and lift it all up.


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

REPOMAN said:


> In. Thinking about this mod.
> :beer::beer:


I can't stress how much this helped my car both on the street and at the track. I ended up doing this on my mk2 vr6T as well, and again this modification proved it's worth.


----------



## cheebs (May 12, 2003)

Nice to see you again 'round these parts Brien! 

Sad to report the 'box I bought from you was stolen from my storage unit a couple of years ago


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

Thanks and likewise . It has been entirely too long. Life has a way of keeping me off the forums as often as I'd like, but I'm still around.

Very sorry to hear about the gearbox  . Quite a bit of time and $$$ into that.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

> radoboy
> I can't stress how much this helped my car both on the street and at the track. I ended up doing this on my mk2 vr6T as well, and again this modification proved it's worth.


Brian Can you run this down for me please.

I have a ATA 02A Transaxle Quaffie LSD w/ 3.94 R&P, VR CCM 1,2,3 gears ATA 4th 5th and Reverse.

It looks like i need 
02J shift box w/ cables 
02J shift tower pin/clip 
02J shift tower reciever shift sleeve cap.
Is this correct?

I can hanlde the tunnel mod no problem.
Thanks for the information.
:beer::beer:


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

great thread


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

REPOMAN said:


> Brian Can you run this down for me please.
> 
> I have a ATA 02A Transaxle Quaffie LSD w/ 3.94 R&P, VR CCM 1,2,3 gears ATA 4th 5th and Reverse.
> 
> ...


 You've got it :thumbup: . You'll also want to make sure you have the appropriate 02J shift cable bracket. This mounts to the transmission case on top near where the cables come through the tunnel, and ensures the cable routing/orientation is correct when going to the 02J tower.


----------



## audib6neusp30 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a g60 ayk Trans and I'm gonna do this, I have a o2m shifter and cables already. Just trying to source the shift tower and receiver.


----------



## A267MM (Nov 9, 2009)

doing this as well do i have to use the mk4 shifter bracket that goes on the tranny?


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, the bracket is required


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

I like the metal bushing upgrade that you can get for that bracket, it added even more consistency to the throws. Cheap and effective, git on it!


----------



## mmdub (Nov 29, 2011)

I really need and want to do this, the only trouble i'm having is finding the oem parts. Do they still make the o2j shift tower (not short shift) and the cables new? I found where you buy the housing box but not a full kit or anything


----------



## CallMeHardy (Jun 28, 2012)

So i started this project last night but when it came to taking the old tower out and putting the new one in i eas having trouble. The selector shafts are the same and im pretty damn sure it was in neutral anybody else have this issue or i guess im just retarded...any constructive help?


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Removing it can be tough if you don't notice that it's sealed to the case with sealant. Re-installing it can be made easier if you slightly loosen the receiver on the bottom of the trans with the "vw" logo molded into it, so you can move it around a little and get everything lined up.


----------



## filthyillness (Feb 13, 2010)

Ugh. Im dumb and need pics. Are there pics?

Sent from my Mytouch 4G via Tapatalk 2.0


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is my DIY for using the polo parts

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-gt-02J-Shifter-conversation-for-VR6-SLC-Cars

:wave:


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

Sweet


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

Awsome thread! Can anyone verify if you can use the o2a cable bracket with the o2j/o2m cables?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

BTW this would be for a 98 Jetta vr6 o2a :thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Vdubsolo said:


> Awsome thread! Can anyone verify if you can use the o2a cable bracket with the o2j/o2m cables?


Can't use it. Need 02J cable bracket


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> Can't use it. Need 02J cable bracket


He didn't read my post well enough.... I specifically called this out.

Read the post then hit reply.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

This shifter feels like a million bucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

thecorradokid24 said:


> He didn't read my post well enough.... I specifically called this out.
> 
> Read the post then hit reply.


There is a reason why the SPED's were in a different class than the rest of us in school


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

thecorradokid24 said:


> He didn't read my post well enough.... I specifically called this out.
> 
> Read the post then hit reply.


Wow you guys love to give it to someone first chance you get huh? I did skim your 5 page post late at night and I saw that 2 ppl asked about the o2a bracket and nobody responded with an answer.. You corrado ppl are :sly: Suck it!

Now that i got that off my chest  Thanks for answering my question


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

TheBurninator said:


> There is a reason why the SPED's were in a different class than the rest of us in school


----------



## machschnell (Mar 21, 2000)

*Receiver question*

Doing some research on this mod and collecting parts. Last thing I need is the shift tower receiver. I have a G60 (ATA code) box in a Mk2. 

Didn't see this mentioned, but there are apparently two types of receivers, one with a clip and one w/out. Found an etka pic of the one with the clip. These two types are also referred to as "no bearing style w/ clip" and "bearing style w/out clip". I'm assuming the clip style would be for a shaft that has a notch for the clip to slide into? My 02J shift tower doesn't have a notch in it, so I'm assuming no... Or does the clip hold in a small bearing of some kind? The shaft diameter should be the same I would imagine either way.










This part is not readily available it seems, so does anyone know if I can use a receiver designed for a clip style shaft (if that exists) and just not use the clip? 

Great DIY and info BTW, looking forward to this mod..:thumbup:


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

machschnell said:


> Doing some research on this mod and collecting parts. Last thing I need is the shift tower receiver. I have a G60 (ATA code) box in a Mk2.
> 
> Didn't see this mentioned, but there are apparently two types of receivers, one with a clip and one w/out. Found an etka pic of the one with the clip. These two types are also referred to as "no bearing style w/ clip" and "bearing style w/out clip". I'm assuming the clip style would be for a shaft that has a notch for the clip to slide into? My 02J shift tower doesn't have a notch in it, so I'm assuming no... Or does the clip hold in a small bearing of some kind? The shaft diameter should be the same I would imagine either way.
> 
> ...


This was mentioned on one of the first pages.


----------



## USMCFieldMP (Jun 26, 2008)

machschnell said:


> Doing some research on this mod and collecting parts. Last thing I need is the shift tower receiver. I have a G60 (ATA code) box in a Mk2.
> 
> Didn't see this mentioned, but there are apparently two types of receivers, one with a clip and one w/out. Found an etka pic of the one with the clip. These two types are also referred to as "no bearing style w/ clip" and "bearing style w/out clip". I'm assuming the clip style would be for a shaft that has a notch for the clip to slide into? My 02J shift tower doesn't have a notch in it, so I'm assuming no... Or does the clip hold in a small bearing of some kind? The shaft diameter should be the same I would imagine either way.
> 
> ...


Did you find the receiver you were looking for? I know I have an extra in my garage, but I think it is with the clip.


----------



## machschnell (Mar 21, 2000)

USMCFieldMP said:


> Did you find the receiver you were looking for? I know I have an extra in my garage, but I think it is with the clip.


Not sure if I found the answer yet, this issue was not addressed in the thread yet (that I could find)... assuming it is an issue at all. There are some comments from the OP about swapping out receivers and again about different clip styles on the shift tower where cables attach. Nothing about clips on the receiver. 

That said, I have an email into a few places to see what they have. Since there hasn't been any mention of it, it might not really be an issue - just something I stumbled across on an etka site. Might just buy one and hope for the best. Would hate to have to back out of this swap b/c I had the wrong part... 

I will PM you to see what you have.


----------



## Albert87 (Sep 15, 2011)

*6 Speed into Polo housing for Mk3*

Got a question for this Uber thread to !

Possibility's for 6 speed Gearboxes to?

Example get from a Audi S3/TT with 20vt with 6 speed 02A and ditch it in a mk3?
and the gearbox shifter and cables and alike and use the polo parts to make it work in a mk3?
or would it require more then just a different housing

would like to keep my mk3 unhurt as possible or crappy DIY/Ghetto mods just to make things work
im spreading the word of this great Thread here in holland:thumbup:


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

Just ordered my mk4 02J shift box, cant wait!:thumbup:


----------



## machschnell (Mar 21, 2000)

In the middle of my upgrade... cold weather has stalled it for the last week or so..

Not sure if this was stated but if you run a cable clutch (like I did - not by choice, was that way when I bought it) you will need to upgrade to a hydraulic clutch for this to work. The 02J shift tower will interfere with the clutch cable as it passes over the top of the trans.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

machschnell said:


> In the middle of my upgrade... cold weather has stalled it for the last week or so..
> 
> Not sure if this was stated but if you run a cable clutch (like I did - not by choice, was that way when I bought it) you will need to upgrade to a hydraulic clutch for this to work. The 02J shift tower will interfere with the clutch cable as it passes over the top of the trans.


All Corrado's have a hydraulic clutch anyways...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

DMehalko(DM) said:


> Just ordered my mk4 02J shift box, cant wait!:thumbup:


Too bad the MK4 Shifter box will not work without cutting, and reasoning behind the Polo Box being a direct swap in.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

DUBZAK said:


> Too bad the MK4 Shifter box will not work without cutting, and reasoning behind the Polo Box being a direct swap in.


Ya, i will shop around and try to find one, but might be a pain here in the states...


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

I am in the states and had 1stVWparts.com order me the set up. So you can get them no problem.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

DUBZAK said:


> I am in the states and had 1stVWparts.com order me the set up. So you can get them no problem.


ECS can get them too. But I would rather send money towards Zeb :thumbup:


----------



## VWBruce (Jul 20, 2012)

Bump

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I am finally going to do this mod this year.
So will this shift box work from Overlandparts.com
page 78 in there online catalog
Part# 1J0 711 046B
Gear shift w/cables 5sp 00-05 beattle 00-04 Jetta
:beer::beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Yep

How are you ordering through overland? BBM? or other? PM me if it's more appropriate


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Other. I got my H bean rods from them a few years ago. 
A good source for good parts.They get alot of the factory over run parts.
So that box will work, I am going to Order it next week.
I have a shift tower I don't know which ends it uses. Overland also sells the cable ends.


----------



## Dan821821 (May 24, 2011)

Ive only read to page 4. Sleep now but awesome thread so far. Im waiting till i have all my parts gathered i plan on doing a o2m and full motor rebuild. debating on waiting till i have enough money to do a supercharger with cams and all the little tid bits. but thats another 8months to year savings. I guess for now ill just enjoy my vr as is. :thumbup:


----------



## Macho_volks (Jan 2, 2003)

I need to do this


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I am doing my 02J shift mod this saturday. I will post pics.
:beer::beer:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

REPOMAN said:


> I am doing my 02J shift mod this saturday. I will post pics.
> :beer::beer:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5820143-DIY-02A-gt-02J-Shifter-conversion-for-VR6-SLC-Cars


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Nice writeup. I see you got the Diesel Geek ends. Are those a Short shift mod also?
I took mine out last saturday and i will not miss the sloppy shift it has had since new.
:beer::beer:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

REPOMAN said:


> Nice writeup. I see you got the Diesel Geek ends. Are those a Short shift mod also?
> I took mine out last saturday and i will not miss the sloppy shift it has had since new.
> :beer::beer:


Thanks, hopefully it helps you if you are using the polo box.

Diesel geek ends are well worth the money, shorter throw, less side to side slop. 

I don't miss rowing the stock 02A linkage boat.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Finished the 02J shift mod today. 8hours. i am whooped.
as for the Mod... it shifts 200% better. best modification. To bad it didn't go as easy as the post said. We had to custom make the shift cable bracket... Big Thanks to Jerry Rynolds. without him i would not have finished this week.lol
I believe i bought the 6speed shift box that came with the cables and cable bracket. The holes didn't line up, cable throw lengths and angles were all wrong. Jerry cut the 02A bracket and used half of it and half of the new bracket. cut, angled, weldded together to a new mounting plate. Jerry is a master fabricator
I knew if i had any issues he would be able to handle it. Shifts like butter.
:beer::beer:


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

REPOMAN said:


> Finished the 02J shift mod today. 8hours. i am whooped.
> as for the Mod... it shifts 200% better. best modification. To bad it didn't go as easy as the post said. We had to custom make the shift cable bracket... Big Thanks to Jerry Rynolds. without him i would not have finished this week.lol
> I believe i bought the 6speed shift box that came with the cables and cable bracket. The holes didn't line up, cable throw lengths and angles were all wrong. Jerry cut the 02A bracket and used half of it and half of the new bracket. cut, angled, weldded together to a new mounting plate. Jerry is a master fabricator
> I knew if i had any issues he would be able to handle it. Shifts like butter.
> :beer::beer:


Yeah 6 spd won't work. I believe I pointed that out in my thread that the bracket had to be from a mk4 5 spd. Didn't matter if it was a 2.0/VR6/1.8t/1.9TDI they all work. 24v/R 6 speeds don't.

Glad you got it working!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I bought the box assembly from overland. it was the only one they had on the shelf so i went for it.
Nothing a little cutting and welding couldn't fix. Man i an very impressed at the improvement. 
I haven't rock crushed shifted since i crunch the 2nd gear syncros on my first transaxle 15years ago.
Last night i was gripping and ripping. Hella nice.


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

REPOMAN said:


> I bought the box assembly from overland. it was the only one they had on the shelf so i went for it.
> Nothing a little cutting and welding couldn't fix. Man i an very impressed at the improvement.
> I haven't rock crushed shifted since i crunch the 2nd gear syncros on my first transaxle 15years ago.
> Last night i was gripping and ripping. Hella nice.


Awesome, I got a new trans being built and a few more go fast goodies. I'll hit 10's this spring! :thumbup:


----------



## cambelsoop (Jan 31, 2013)

If I'm planning in getting a dieselgeek sigma ss when u do this swap do I have to get a shift tower also? I just watched the install video on the DG website and it looks like the ss takes the place of the shift tower. So I would only need a shift box from a mk4 with cables? And no shift tower ? Would I need nething else? Parts wise


----------



## chemilove89 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice


----------



## machschnell (Mar 21, 2000)

I know this is a Corrado forum, but I've been following the thread since I first started thinking about this mod. Having recently completed it in a Mk2 Golf I have to say it's been one of the best I've done. I did this the same time as a hydro clutch swap so the total difference in drivability has been huge. Also updated the rubber bushings to solid aluminum so that may have made a difference as well.

The only snags for me were the underside where the shift box mounts was a different than a Corrado, but just as easily dealt with, and getting the shifter box mounted from above required some fabricating and re-fabricating of some brackets. The previous trans to rear mount bracket that I used with my cable clutch had to be swapped at the last minute for one that would clear the 02J reverse switch harness. 

Anyhow, cheers one last time for a great thread, glad I stumbled across it.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

thecorradokid24 said:


> Awesome, I got a new trans being built and a few more go fast goodies. I'll hit 10's this spring! :thumbup:


I can't wait to see your videos of this years runs. my season starts next month. 
:beer::beer:


----------



## coolgents (Sep 27, 2010)

*VW O2j Shift Rod Tower*








Hi All,

Did anyone know where to buy the O2J shift rod tower?

thanks


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

I sourced mine from the local wrecking yard.


----------



## coolgents (Sep 27, 2010)

*O2j Tower Rod*

Hi Repoman,

How much you pay for the tower rod? My country is very limited in golf model. Can help to source 1 for me? You have done the O2j tower conversion for O2A gearbox?

thanks


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

where are you located? I was going to remove a few towers last time at the yard but didnt had the time. they had probably 4-5 o2J's there


----------



## charlie292 (May 21, 2013)

Just read through most of this, and have found it very interesting. I do have one question though. 

I see the Polo shifter box is a straight swap in terms of fit, but why does everyone go on about swapping the golf internals into the Polo case? I have a one of these "Polo" boxes, which actually came from a 6K2 Seat Ibiza cupra in my case, so it had the 1.8T engine with an O2J box on anyway, what's stopping me just putting the whole thing onto my car?


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

I have a shifter box and cables from a mk4 02J if anyone wants one for a good deal :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

charlie292 said:


> Just read through most of this, and have found it very interesting. I do have one question though.
> 
> I see the Polo shifter box is a straight swap in terms of fit, but why does everyone go on about swapping the golf internals into the Polo case? I have a one of these "Polo" boxes, which actually came from a 6K2 Seat Ibiza cupra in my case, so it had the 1.8T engine with an O2J box on anyway, what's stopping me just putting the whole thing onto my car?


expense and availability here in the states. No Polos, etc here in the states and most people get the 02j/02m shift box with their trans swap. Cheaper and easier for "US" just to swap the housing and arm.

Sounds like you are good to go to just bolt it in.

S


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

My hosting server name changed...updated original posts so the images should display again.


----------



## The Skeptic (May 31, 2000)

it's done: i've done the mod with the polo box and an audi tt shift weight, and it's awesome. worth the hassle of getting the parts together. thank you all!:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Cable bracket part number?*

Is the right bracket P/N 1J0711781B, C, or D? All three look very different.


----------



## FlatlanderSJ (Oct 4, 2007)

anyone know if the polo box will work for fitting an o2m just use the o2m cables and trans bracket?


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

FlatlanderSJ said:


> anyone know if the polo box will work for fitting an o2m just use the o2m cables and trans bracket?


It does.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Is the right bracket P/N 1J0711781B, C, or D? All three look very different.


Anyone know the answer?


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

MikkiJayne said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *radoboy* »_
> The 02J shift cable bracket has 3 mounting points. If installing onto a VR6 tranny all 3 line up no problem. If installing onto a G60 02A, only the 2 closest to the firewall work (as the *G60 02A has only 2 threaded provisions for cable bracket*). You can just dis-regard the 3rd hole. Once the cable is mounted, you attach the cable ends to the cables and to the tower and you are done.
> 
> 
> ...


The g60 ATA does have 3 holes but the one with the plug needs to be tapped because it is not threaded. Good post. Finally got around to doing mine this weekend


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

Finished it up today and went for a test drive. I should have done this years ago. Car is so much more fun to drive! Shifts like a sports car should.


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

3 bar said:


> Finished it up today and went for a test drive. I should have done this years ago. Car is so much more fun to drive! Shifts like a sports car should.


Hey man, where did you buy these parts:



6N0-711-061-A- Polo box housing
6N0-711-090-A - Ground plate
6N0-711-611-C - Selector arm (L-Bracket) 
020-945-415-A - 02J to 02A reverse light switch adapter


I emailed some dealers but I don't get and answer back, I want to make this mod before christmas


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

3 bar said:


> Finished it up today and went for a test drive. I should have done this years ago. Car is so much more fun to drive! Shifts like a sports car should.


I actually finished putting the mk4 shifter tower last week and man.. what a difference.. no more weird grinding... 

This is on my early G60 tranny.. no need to swap to an 02J if you use the right parts. :screwy:

This is how you adjust it


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

xtremevdub said:


> I actually finished putting the mk4 shifter tower last week and man.. what a difference.. no more weird grinding...
> 
> This is on my early G60 tranny.. no need to swap to an 02J if you use the right parts. :screwy:
> 
> This is how you adjust it


can I know where did you buy the parts?

thanks!!!!


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

TonySkate said:


> Hey man, where did you buy these parts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just used a mkIV box pulled all of my stuff out of a junkyard Jetta. Make sure that it is from a 01 or newer because the shift tower is slightly different


----------



## xtremevdub (Jun 26, 2004)

TonySkate said:


> can I know where did you buy the parts?
> 
> thanks!!!!


PM me :thumbup:


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

3 bar said:


> I just used a mkIV box pulled all of my stuff out of a junkyard Jetta. Make sure that it is from a 01 or newer because the shift tower is slightly different


Thanks mans, I will try to buy these parts new, but if I don't find it I will need to do the same



xtremevdub said:


> PM me :thumbup:


PM'd


----------



## yodman (May 23, 2011)

Great thread, great DIY. However, are MK2 tunnels exactly the same as Corrado tunnels? How about MK2s with VR6 02A swaps? I've got my parts and I'm ready to do the swap but don't wanna dig into it and be severely disappointed when it doesn't work out.


----------



## machschnell (Mar 21, 2000)

yodman said:


> Great thread, great DIY. However, are MK2 tunnels exactly the same as Corrado tunnels? How about MK2s with VR6 02A swaps? I've got my parts and I'm ready to do the swap but don't wanna dig into it and be severely disappointed when it doesn't work out.


I did the swap on my Mk2 with 02A over the winter. Can't speak to the tunnels, but it didn't go exactly as stated in this thread, though the thread was very helpful in preparing for the work. I had to spend some time working out the brackets to mount the shift box to get them just right. You'll need a good cutting wheel, grinder, and some metal strap to fab up what you need.

I also have a turbo with 3" downpipe that made it tight for space routing the cables, but some heat shielding and mounting clamps fixed that problem. No complaints now.


----------



## yodman (May 23, 2011)

I really appreciate the response and will make sure to have metal strap material handy. My VR is all stock appearing haha.


----------



## jhines_06gli (Feb 3, 2006)

Did this on my MK2 VR-swap this weekend. Had an old worn-out MK3 box that had the cable ends coming asart and the bushings inside the box had all fell apart. Shifter would rattle just driving down the road and literally felt like you were rowing an elliptical boat ore when shifting. Waiting on a few bushings for pieces under the hood to tighten it up a little and make it smooth, but it's a HUGE difference already. Running the box out of a 2002 Jetta 1.8T with the TT 5-speed shifter weight outside to make it a little shorter. I'll go DieselGeek eventually, but wanna see the stock feel first. 

I must say the swap into a MK2 is a little more complex with the stuff that has to be modified to get the box to fit the tunnel. But well worthy it in the end!!! Awesome write-up and details.
J. Hines


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

sdezego said:


> Sorry, I somehow missed these updates. Yea, something is definitely different with your one cable. Are those both cables from the 02j? Maybe the 02j cable(s) is different, but if the front of your box was the same as the 02m and Polo (where the cables mount clips are even with each other), then it has to work. Unless, someone just threw that other cable in there and it wasn't working in the old box
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I brought this back because there seems to be a difference in o2j cables. Mushroom_Curry originally posted this issue in this thread and I myself have it right now with not having full range front to back. If the cable went an inch deeper into the polo box it the shifter would move forward past center but with is current 02j cable it wont.

Notice in the picture one of the guide tubes is longer in the box and the one with shorter tube also has metal cable stops instead of plastic. . On the transmission side there is also a guide tube under the rubber bellow. I wonder if I could shorten that guide tube if I could get more cable range to set alignment correctly? Other wise as Mushroom _Curry mentioned the cable range wont allow the shifter to move past center going into forward gears.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Also looking for the answe to this one...*



GTIRACER2.0t said:


> I brought this back because there seems to be a difference in o2j cables. Mushroom_Curry originally posted this issue in this thread and I myself have it right now with not having full range front to back. If the cable went an inch deeper into the polo box it the shifter would move forward past center but with is current 02j cable it wont.
> 
> Notice in the picture one of the guide tubes is longer in the box and the one with shorter tube also has metal cable stops instead of plastic. . On the transmission side there is also a guide tube under the rubber bellow. I wonder if I could shorten that guide tube if I could get more cable range to set alignment correctly? Other wise as Mushroom _Curry mentioned the cable range wont allow the shifter to move past center going into forward gears.


I'm very interested in this one as well. Just got the shifter box set-up last weekend and have the same issue. Everything went together pretty straight-forward. You can't really screw it up. 

The fore-aft range of motion is not good. The shifter will push forward just fine, but barely goes past center when you pull back. My situation is exacly the same as the top picture. I noticed that the cables clip into the Polo box on mine (and in the top pic) are plastic and the "correct" ones are metal kinda like the old 02A cables. Not sure if that has anything to do with anything--just an observation. Maybe not ALL 5-speed cables are the right cables. Can anyone list the part numbers for the 2 cables from their set-up? I'll post mine when I get home...


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

For those of you who swapped the lower "receiver" for the shift tower (the piece with VW cast into it), what did you use to seal it when you installed it?


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Wayne92SLC said:


> For those of you who swapped the lower "receiver" for the shift tower (the piece with VW cast into it), what did you use to seal it when you installed it?


I don't think that you have to swap that. I didn't on my setup and it works fine. I would think that some Permatex silicone RTV or VW sealant for the timing cover would do the trick though.


----------



## 3 bar (Aug 16, 2001)

'dubber said:


> I don't think that you have to swap that. I didn't on my setup and it works fine. I would think that some Permatex silicone RTV or VW sealant for the timing cover would do the trick though.


Ditto. That white VW sealant would work the best but RTV should do fine. That's what I used on mine. I had to swap it out. You might of had a newer shift tower. I think on g60 02a's it's a must.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

3 bar said:


> Ditto. That white VW sealant would work the best but RTV should do fine. That's what I used on mine. I had to swap it out. You might of had a newer shift tower. I think on g60 02a's it's a must.


Yeah, mine is a vr6 o2a.


----------



## machschnell (Mar 21, 2000)

'dubber said:


> Permatex silicone RTV


Did my swap about a year ago and a high quality Permatex RTV worked fine, no leaks so far


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

Wayne92SLC said:


> I'm very interested in this one as well. Just got the shifter box set-up last weekend and have the same issue. Everything went together pretty straight-forward. You can't really screw it up.
> 
> The fore-aft range of motion is not good. The shifter will push forward just fine, but barely goes past center when you pull back. My situation is exactly the same as the top picture. I noticed that the cables clip into the Polo box on mine (and in the top pic) are plastic and the "correct" ones are metal kinda like the old 02A cables. Not sure if that has anything to do with anything--just an observation. Maybe not ALL 5-speed cables are the right cables. Can anyone list the part numbers for the 2 cables from their set-up? I'll post mine when I get home...


Any resolution to this?


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

frechem said:


> Any resolution to this?


Nothing yet. I haven't installed it yet. As someone mentioned above, even though the travel of the cables is different front to back, it doesn't matter once installed as not all of that travel is used once everything is connected.

I'll post my results in a few weeks when I get it installed.

-Wayne


----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wayne92SLC said:


> Nothing yet. I haven't installed it yet. As someone mentioned above, even though the travel of the cables is different front to back, it doesn't matter once installed as not all of that travel is used once everything is connected.
> 
> I'll post my results in a few weeks when I get it installed.
> 
> -Wayne


By "travel of the cables", does this mean the length of the throw of the knob will be different front-to-back? As in, does the knob come back farther from neutral than it does forward from neutral?

When reading through this thread and coming across the guy with the Polo box that first mentioned trouble, I wondered why he didn't try adjusting the cable ends on the transmission to fix it. Am I misunderstanding the problem or will adjusting cable ends fix the issue?

I got an 02J shift box (with cables, bracket, knob, and tower weight/levers that the cable ends attach to) from a buddy with a mk4 tdi parts car. The only thing I didn't grab that I'm discovering I need is the shift tower itself. I know OP said VR6 02A's don't have to swap the lower tower receiver for the 02J tower to work, but I didn't see anyone that mentioned what other 02A's will work with it or not. Mine's a CTN code from my B4 Passat.

I'm probably gonna just grab the tower and receiver anyways, but it would be nice to know.

I'm contemplating whether I should buy a Polo box, or just cut up the tunnel. My B4's not necessarily a classic by any means so I doubt any potential future owner would even care. I don't have a problem with cutting into the car and filling with spray foam, and I'd sure love to save some money.


----------



## JamesS (Nov 18, 2008)

bherman13 said:


> My B4's not necessarily a classic by any means so I doubt any potential future owner would even care. I don't have a problem with cutting into the car and filling with spray foam, and I'd sure love to save some money.


How much is your time worth? Id say the polo box is the best option since it is brain dead easy to install and isn't really that expensive. If you don't have the $$$ don't even bother with changing the shift box.

Here is mine, using an audi tt box which puts the shift knob in a different position and doesn't require any cutting down of the stalk.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

bherman13 said:


> By "travel of the cables", does this mean the length of the throw of the knob will be different front-to-back? As in, does the knob come back farther from neutral than it does forward from neutral?


^This

So, I think the issue is that there is physically more travel (of the knob) going forward than rearward. BUT, from what I gather, not all of that travel is necessary so it's deceiving that the rearward travel will be insufficient. Just because it CAN travel far to the front, doesn't mean it will when it's connected to the shift tower. 

Make sense?

(of course, I still haven't installed it yet...)

-Wayne


----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

JamesS said:


> How much is your time worth? Id say the polo box is the best option since it is brain dead easy to install and isn't really that expensive. If you don't have the $$$ don't even bother with changing the shift box.


My time sure as hell isn't worth $150+ just for the convenience of a bolt-in box. What do you think I do for a living that I wouldn't put in some elbow grease on a weekend to save $150?

My buddy let me have the 02J style parts for $50. Yes I am poor which is why I would not consider doing this swap if it was going to cost any more than that. Either way I do it, nobody's going to care about the "build quality" in the end so it isn't worth $150 to me.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

bherman13 said:


> By "travel of the cables", does this mean the length of the throw of the knob will be different front-to-back? As in, does the knob come back farther from neutral than it does forward from neutral?
> 
> When reading through this thread and coming across the guy with the Polo box that first mentioned trouble, I wondered why he didn't try adjusting the cable ends on the transmission to fix it. Am I misunderstanding the problem or will adjusting cable ends fix the issue?
> 
> ...


Ill try to explain better. First - Adjusting the cable ends on the trans side will have no effect on the shifter position itself. 

The cable has a fixed length guide tube on both ends. The actual cable slides thru them. The end of the cable that attaches to the shift box is a fixed length. The Polo box is slightly longer than the mk4 box. Because the amount of exposed cable is fixed and slides thru the guide tube before bottoming out, the cable can not extend as far into the box so it doesnt allow the shifter move barley past the center going forward. imaging trying to put your key in the door with someone standing in front of you. Thats the issue. 

But I just came across a cable that just might work. If it does I'll post about it.


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

bherman13 said:


> My time sure as hell isn't worth $150+ just for the convenience of a bolt-in box. What do you think I do for a living that I wouldn't put in some elbow grease on a weekend to save $150?
> 
> My buddy let me have the 02J style parts for $50. Yes I am poor which is why I would not consider doing this swap if it was going to cost any more than that. Either way I do it, nobody's going to care about the "build quality" in the end so it isn't worth $150 to me.


The 02j box is just fine and many have done it with good sucess. I wanted the Polo box just because it was a bolt in. But either way youre going to love the feel. My mk4 shifting was tons better than my mk3.:thumbup:


----------



## fabil (Sep 8, 2008)

hi folks

why not to use all itens from Polo ? shift box, cables, etc.?

I have a 91 auto Corrado and I will to convert to manual, Its possible to use all parts from Polo 9N ? here in Brazil have a lot of they, but Polo 6N not very ...

regars


----------



## Low.2.Slow (Dec 31, 2012)

A MUST for any car with an 02A. Cheap and made very easy with this thread :thumbup:


----------



## GEE-BEE RACING (Apr 12, 2014)

*Shift cables*

O2A AND O2J use the same shift cables

GB


----------



## WorrGame13 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just did this on a mk3 GTI, it's pretty much the same.

With the exception of the O2A box having a bracket attached to the front so there are no brackets to cut off in the tunnel. Which, also means there are three attachment points, all from inside the car.

Shifts great, I also installed the Diesel Geek Sigma 5 short shifter and I love this setup. There's no slop like with O2A's, a lot more positive engagement, and a heck of a lot smoother.

If this has already been stated, sorry for repeating information.


----------



## VWBruce (Jul 20, 2012)

Been watching this forever Lol. Just got a notification for it on Tapatalk. If you have installation pics or videos it would be much appreciated.


----------



## cshevlin (Oct 20, 2002)

Would like to do this since I have all the parts but the post is so old the pictures don't work anymore. Can someone point me in the right direction? TY


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

I have driven with this now a couple of months...

Is it normal that its quite hard to change gear? Its feels tight as a drum but its not as easy as in my Golf 4 GTi...

I have adjusted it and it works in all gears...
Can it be the alignment of the cables that makes it harder?


----------



## TonySkate (Nov 16, 2012)

Wompa said:


> I have driven with this now a couple of months...
> 
> Is it normal that its quite hard to change gear? Its feels tight as a drum but its not as easy as in my Golf 4 GTi...
> 
> ...


I think it is an adjustment issue.... dieselgeek made a video about how to adjust, it look easy but I am not sure how easy it is... you can find the video on youtube


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello,

I need some help. I got a 97 VR6 in my caddy. I went to a local pull apart and pulled a shift tower from a later model MK4. I noticed that the rod on the shift tower is same length as my original but is slotted. Is this something to be concerned about? I could not get it to work. Do I need to get the receiver at the bottom of tranny as well, or should I look for an earlier MK4 shift tower?


Elvir


----------



## WorrGame13 (Oct 1, 2010)

You'll probably need the piece on the bottom of the transmission if the shift tower doesn't easily go into place. I was lucky on my GTI and didn't have to replace mine.

As far as the pictures go I saved all the original pictures to my computer and can repost them later when I get home if needed. I could also just email it directly to you if you'd rather.

For the stiffness of shifting, I haven't had that issue. Maybe when you ran the cables to the shift tower they got twisted or something like that. I would start with checking that they aren't run incorrectly. Did they move freely before you did the install?


----------



## WorrGame13 (Oct 1, 2010)

cshevlin said:


> Would like to do this since I have all the parts but the post is so old the pictures don't work anymore. Can someone point me in the right direction? TY


I just checked and all the pictures loaded fine for me, I'm using tapatalk on my iPhone 5. So they should work from a computer, if you're still having problems let me know and I'll try helping you out.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Below is what i pulled out of a later model mk4 Jetta. Notice the notches, i have not seen this on any page. I am using my 01 shifter assembly and cable bracket.

Does not seem to work.


----------



## WorrGame13 (Oct 1, 2010)

That's new to me...maybe it's Jetta specific? The rest, the top, even looks a little different than the one I got from a GTI.


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

Elvir2 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some help. I got a 97 VR6 in my caddy. I went to a local pull apart and pulled a shift tower from a later model MK4. I noticed that the rod on the shift tower is same length as my original but is slotted. Is this something to be concerned about? I could not get it to work. Do I need to get the receiver at the bottom of tranny as well, or should I look for an earlier MK4 shift tower?
> 
> ...


Should work fine. I have the same setup. The notches are for a clip that is used on the bottom receiver piece, however it's not really needed.

With that said, I do believe you'll need the bottom piece if you're swapping into an 4 cylinder O2A. I'm pretty sure they mention that in this thread somewhere.


----------



## 2.0 Rabbit (May 3, 2015)

What a great forum, ordered the 02J shifter box tower, cables and selector off of ebay for 195.00 do not think that is too bad for a complete set. threads like this help out a ton of people. 
Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge, look forward to installing this set up in my 81, Cabrio


----------



## B4VR6Passat (Jul 5, 2013)

2.0 Rabbit said:


> What a great forum, ordered the 02J shifter box tower, cables and selector off of ebay for 195.00 do not think that is too bad for a complete set. threads like this help out a ton of people.
> Thank you very much for sharing your knowledge, look forward to installing this set up in my 81, Cabrio


So lucky...that was the one I was going to buy on eBay! Haha. I was hoping no one would find it. Great find! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I finally got mine to work. Took some adjusting but got it done. Even with torn bushings in the shifter linkage, it shifts better and smoother than mk3setup with all the short shift upgrades


----------



## justin717 (Aug 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Looked through the thread, didnt see mention of my issue.

I swapped an 02j tower/box out of an 01 jetta into my MK2 VR CCM 02a box. Im having trouble getting reverse, I have all forward gears just fine and love it. But I cannot get reverse selected. I can move the shift lever down and over, but pushing forward is like a wall. At the tower I cannot select it either, drops down all the way but does notmove back into reverse. I cannot remember if I put the bottom "VW" plate from the 02a or 02j back in and I saw it mentioned that 4cyl 02a's are different but Im wondering if that may have something to do with it. I wouldn't think it possible I have the tower in wrong and still have all 5 forward gears no issue?


----------



## WorrGame13 (Oct 1, 2010)

Only thing I can think of is if you didn't notch your tunnel enough and the shift mechanism on top of the shifter box is being interfered with there. I had that issue at first.

The plate you're talking about would only keep the shift tower from seating properly, and that would be obvious.

Another possibility is that the shifter adjustment wasn't done properly.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Mine was very tough to get into reverse too. I filed the inside of the reverse lockout thing inside the shiftbox to let it move easier. Did you align the shiftbox & shift tower?


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

Great info. Subscribed.


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

justin717 said:


> Looked through the thread, didnt see mention of my issue.
> 
> I swapped an 02j tower/box out of an 01 jetta into my MK2 VR CCM 02a box. Im having trouble getting reverse, I have all forward gears just fine and love it. But I cannot get reverse selected. I can move the shift lever down and over, but pushing forward is like a wall. At the tower I cannot select it either, drops down all the way but does notmove back into reverse. I cannot remember if I put the bottom "VW" plate from the 02a or 02j back in and I saw it mentioned that 4cyl 02a's are different but Im wondering if that may have something to do with it. I wouldn't think it possible I have the tower in wrong and still have all 5 forward gears no issue?


Did you get this resolved Justin?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

BumblebVR6 said:


> Did you get this resolved Justin?


The lockout adjustments aren't exact. Had the same issue and just had to bump the adjustment on the cable ends a bit to fix.

You can also shave down the reverse lockout section inside the shiftebox if it is still catching.


----------



## prrooks (May 29, 2017)

Just what I was lookinv for but... will this work for a '97 Jetta VR6?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

prrooks said:


> Just what I was lookinv for but... will this work for a '97 Jetta VR6?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes it will. Just use the polo box and associated parts mentioned. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prrooks (May 29, 2017)

BumblebVR6 said:


> Yes it will. Just use the polo box and associated parts mentioned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! So I should be able to pull everything else from a junkyard mk4. Hopefully here in Tucson, AZ there is one. Really appreciate the reply! 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## hummel206 (Sep 9, 2011)

*golf mk1*

What a nice thread! Really great info...

I'm building a golf mk1 with a 02A gearbox from a passat VR6. I actually just modified the 02A shifting to fit the car, but now i thinking about changing to 02J for a couple of reasons...

1. The mk4 golf shifterbox is alot "shorter" and it would give more room for exhaust under it, Correct?
2. Gives me more accurate shifting, Correct? My 02A feels already a bit sloopy.

I just have a couple of question then:

Has anyone fitted a 02J shift into a mk1 golf before? 
It looks like the shifting mechanisme goes into the car through the hole, will the stock center console hide it? 
Is the tunnel wide enough for the shifterbox to fit ? 
How would removing the weight"thingy" on the shifter tower effect the shifting? Really don't like the look of it... 

Hope you guys have time to help..

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

hummel206 said:


> What a nice thread! Really great info...
> 
> I'm building a golf mk1 with a 02A gearbox from a passat VR6. I actually just modified the 02A shifting to fit the car, but now i thinking about changing to 02J for a couple of reasons...
> 
> ...



I'm guessing you'll get the answers to a few of your questions in the Mk1 forum, pertaining to the Mk1 swap and the center console especially. 

Yes, the O2j shift tower, cable and shifter setup does make your shifting more precise and feels better too. 
The shift weight is your friend - it makes the shifts far more solid. If the banana looking one doesn't fit, you can indeed remove it and run without it. Or you can find the older triangle shaped weight that came with the O2a transmissions - they bolt on the same way.


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a question that I cant see answer to in this thread (Sorry if I missed it)
It there any differences to the "02J shift tower receiver portion (this was required on a G60 box, but not on a VR6 box...the part I am talking about is on the bottom of the tranny and sometimes has the VW logo cast into it" between old and new style ? 
I do belive the shifter tower "rod" is different, but this receiver is the same ?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Good deal on a dieselgeek 5 sigma shifter on craigslist: https://greensboro.craigslist.org/pts/d/dieselgeek-sigma-5-short/6640789194.html


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

Oekern said:


> I have a question that I cant see answer to in this thread (Sorry if I missed it)
> It there any differences to the "02J shift tower receiver portion (this was required on a G60 box, but not on a VR6 box...the part I am talking about is on the bottom of the tranny and sometimes has the VW logo cast into it" between old and new style ?
> I do belive the shifter tower "rod" is different, but this receiver is the same ?


There are two different diameters on the rod end that fits into that "cap/plug" with the VW logo, and there are two different "caps" to match the diameters. I do not know when they were changed. My spare VR CCM transmission from a Passat has the small diameter rod/cap and the O2J won't fit so I needed a different "cap".


----------



## mk220vtaus (Sep 30, 2018)

*Massive dead thread revival ask*

Big ask but currently trying to get through this swap and trying to review the threads pictures before i just cut up my tunnel! Anyone have/know where to find the tunnel modification pictures? Struggling to see what the bracket inside would look like.


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

theprf said:


> There are two different diameters on the rod end that fits into that "cap/plug" with the VW logo, and there are two different "caps" to match the diameters. I do not know when they were changed. My spare VR CCM transmission from a Passat has the small diameter rod/cap and the O2J won't fit so I needed a different "cap".


Okey, thanks !
Was able to get a complete unit - so it sorted out fine.


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

mk220vtaus said:


> Big ask but currently trying to get through this swap and trying to review the threads pictures before i just cut up my tunnel! Anyone have/know where to find the tunnel modification pictures? Struggling to see what the bracket inside would look like.



If you are thinking about the swap this thread is about there is absolutley no need to cut the tunnel..


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Oekern said:


> If you are thinking about the swap this thread is about there is absolutley no need to cut the tunnel..


Correct


----------



## mk220vtaus (Sep 30, 2018)

Doesn’t the thread state cutting the front brackets to have the 02J box mount? If you’re talking about going down the polo box route, I tried that. Parts are scarce here in Australia, I only found one supplier able to source the polo box and it’s $300 AUD without shipping. I am just hoping to see the pictures again before I go hacking about...


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

The Polo box will be the best $216 USD or $300 AUD you have ever spent. I believe Oekern put in a shift box from a different car, perhaps he can tell us which car he sourced the box from and you can find it easier in OZ.

The mod for the Mk4 box requires cutting out the brackets from the inside of the tunnel and stacking up 3" of washers on long bolts to hold the box in position. Then you fill the gap with expanding foam insulation to keep the engine bay air out of the cabin. 

Use the wayback machine to get the pictures back: wayback.org then put in the thread URL.


----------



## Oekern (Jan 3, 2014)

theprf said:


> The Polo box will be the best $216 USD or $300 AUD you have ever spent. I believe Oekern put in a shift box from a different car, perhaps he can tell us which car he sourced the box from and you can find it easier in OZ..


Correct. I used box from a VW Caddy. It´s from a 2001-2004 1.9 TDI. ALH engine code. 
And used linkage from a MK4 in this box.

The one on the right hand in this picture 









Direct fit









Except this witch does not matter at all (To me at least).


----------



## TheRealEddie (May 8, 2006)

*Receiver Clip on G60*

Hey all,

So looking over this thread it appears that for an early G60 02A install the receiver will need to be swapped out. Also stated is that some variants of the O2J tower is slotted which accepts a clip when installed into the receiver. That's the donor setup I have. From what I can gather the verdict is that the clip is not necessary. The question I have is, if you were to reuse the clip how does it get installed? If the receiver gets installed from underneadth, and the tower gets inserted from above, how do you get access to install the clip? I havent started yet but wanted to get a clear picture as to how this works.

thanks!
eddie


----------



## iLag (Sep 16, 2010)

I just wish the pictures would work in the original write-up... lol


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

TheRealEddie said:


> *Receiver Clip on G60*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> ...



No need to remove the clip from the bottom part. Install it. Then install the shift tower:


----------

